# Ibs and anxiety



## Jamie4156 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi

Ive had ibs for about 11 years now and anxiety for about 3 years. I never knew the two could go hand in hand until now. Normally my ibs kicks in first a low dull ache in my lower left side, then followed by anxiety. Ive had numerous test done, colonoscopy,barium x ray, ultra sound, blood test,stool tests and urine test all come back fine except the ultrasound which should inflamed bowel wall.. every year I make the visit to the docs complaining of the lower left pain.i don't handle stress to well and work in a stressful industry, I have to young kids which is kind of stressful and a wife who is great at understanding this. I believe stress causes ibs which kicks off anxiety I'm a 100% surely this. If you can control stress you can control ibs and anxiety. I recently went on holiday and my symptoms disappeared even though with two young children it was kind of stressful but when I returned the ibs symptoms kicked in followed by anxiety. I went to my docs and she gave me 20mg of citalopram which I've been on before and helps with the brain/gut pains.ive also stopped eating big meals even though when I was away I was eating big meals. That backs up my theory that if you can control your stress you can control ibs. Im going for hypnotherapy tomorrow to see if that can control my stress-ibs-anxiety. Let's hope so...

Jamie


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am in a very similar situation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie4156 (Jul 13, 2016)

Mlorasa whats your situation? Do you suffer from ibs and anxiety??


----------

